# Your Favorite 2006 pics



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

What was your favorite 2006 pic of yourself and a fish. Heres mine join in.



caught this fish in a 5acre privite pond in Pataskala. It pulled me around a little.


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

And, this one pulled me around a bit too... ;-)

Sorry I can't get the picture to appear in the post, so here's the link...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=15913&size=big&cat=&ppuser=2041


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

maybe it was a good year for the tubers. here is mine.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

My daughter taking it easy at Griggs


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

Everyone has a pic of themselves in tubes....so I thought Id throw on a picture of me in my pontoon boat...no fish though .


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

yeah, the attach picture feature is broken I emailed the webmaster about this already if I remember correctly. This is my picture, what a suprise, tubing as well!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=15907&cat=500&ppuser=3591

I cant wait to go tubing with you guys this year! My knee is in good shape and I am planning to start the season early. I have good pair of waders as well. Chip, I hope you will have more time and maybe you will even go to AEP! Let me know when you are ready to go to that "secret spot" again.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

pic was 04,need to look at my album


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

17" Buckeye Lake saugeye, 12-19-06. 

not the best pic, or fish, but I don't seem to have many pics from 2006!


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

My best smallmouth from 06..5 lber​


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

My first fish ever on a fly rod and my first day steelhead fishing.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

heres a bowfin trying to eat swollengoat








heres a shallow water sumo








fletchers slime rocket


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

don't normally take many on the water, but here's just one of many decent crappie caught last year in the spring. This one was 14".


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

here is one of my fav of 06 it was a 2-3 lb smallie







it was right before we hita huge rock and got stuck of a little


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

very few pics from 06,but this is from one of my favorite trips.
it was taken by pipeliner on his first ever trip to hoover.couldn't have picked a better day to introduce him to hoover saugeyes 
a great afternoon on the water with great company,and this was one of at least 2 dozen 15" - 21" fish we boated while trolling harnesses.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/15hoover_eye_june_06.jpg


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

One of many doubles and triples in Canada with my buds.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great pics guys. Keep them coming. Heres one of my best friends.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

My smallie from Erie


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

My biggest eye this season from my cabin in Canada


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hoover Hawg!! Released for a picture in 2007.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Me and Geowol at a tournament last spring.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Everyone has a float...lol I need to get me one...haha Anyway here is my paddlefish I caught on 12/21/2006


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely my favorite.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice pic Redhawk! Nice bass too!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

That pic by Redhawk is the best pic on OGF IMHO. Amazing bass right by the city.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Agreed. I sent that Smallmouth pic to a lot of folks. I think the backgrounds on fishing pictures are more important than the fish themselves (most of the time).


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

This is my oldest daughter Sarah (15). She doesn't get to fish much with me any more. This is my favorite of the 06 year, she released the fish and continued to catch a few more. It ws af fantasic day to spend time with her.
BIG-J


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Guess I have to pick this one...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

another favorite my buddy toad and his first fishohio hoover channel cat.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys! I actually submitted that picture to Bassmaster magazine in an email explaining that they had my permission to use the photo in any future features they did on downtown waters around the country or when they did State of Bass for Ohio.

They responded and said that the fish did not qualify for the Lunkers Club since they were not 10lb (LM) and 6lb (SM), hahaha. Clearly they did not read the email!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Thanks guys! I actually submitted that picture to Bassmaster magazine in an email explaining that they had my permission to use the photo in any future features they did on downtown waters around the country or when they did State of Bass for Ohio.
> 
> They responded and said that the fish did not qualify for the Lunkers Club since they were not 10lb (LM) and 6lb (SM), hahaha. Clearly they did not read the email!


UP THE ANTI BRO!!!:B


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

this is my fav b/c it is me and my dad at the family farm pond and our first double, good times and memories.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Alum 'lunge 7/1/06


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

here's mine.... 12.5lber


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Got this one on video as well. Horsed it out of 10 yards of pads before she cleared!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

this is my favorite pic with a fish. my PB channel cat, fought this thing for an hour on light tackle in heavy current. 17lb_channel-6.jpg will a Mod fix this? cant seem to make it its normal size


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dink,that's the way they come when you post from the quick link.don't know why.
but it will open to full size when you click on it.
or you can get full size,by going to your gallery,openin it to full and c/p properties with the image button above.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

javascript:void(0) My saugeyes from Alum 2 of 4 caught earlier that morning.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

These are a couple of hoover cats from this summer.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

heres a few of my best in 2006


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Not the biggest from last year, but the best I have a digital pic of from 2006.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

this is my favorite from last year.......my first Lake Ontario salmon trip. 


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=16526&size=big&cat=&ppuser=400


----------

